# Scenic Car Photos



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice man, I love white cars, but i couldn't find one with a rs package at the time...oh well!


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Ya, I was hoping the leaves had changed color more. I live in MI, so I guess I'll have to wait a few weeks, lol.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice pics! Heres a few of mine..


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Those pics look nice. I wish I lived where there were mountains, lol.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

White Cruze Verses Black Cruze 

good verses evil 

, just kiddin, they both look great !!! 
Both of you must have taken journalism or photography in school - Dan


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Its blue haha


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

dacruze said:


> White Cruze Verses Black Cruze
> 
> good verses evil
> 
> ...


Haha, no photography. I'm actually a pilot. Just lurking through the forums and things have given me good ideas. I actually took my pictures with my HTC EVO, lol.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

kkilburn said:


> Haha, no photography. I'm actually a pilot. Just lurking through the forums and things have given me good ideas. I actually took my pictures with my HTC EVO, lol.


Rotary or fixed wing?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

My bad there 70 x 7 , hopefully that's just 1 for me, 489 to go 
Maybe i should go to photography school!

I too have a dark blue jeep and P/U, and i've been there too. - Dan


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Rotary or fixed wing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Commercial multi-engine, fixed wing.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

kkilburn said:


> Commercial multi-engine, fixed wing.


Cool =D Take some aerial shots of your Cruze for us! :tongue: A Helicopter would be much easier though :1poke: just sayin...


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

dacruze said:


> My bad there 70 x 7 , hopefully that's just 1 for me, 489 to go


lol ok, Im counting!


----------

